# My Mac is with the Geek Squad



## dseag2 (Jan 11, 2022)

My browser is Chrome, but over time I've picked up a Global Search App called Firesearch.  It is basically malware that can slow and limit your browsing and possibly steal information.  I keep none of my personal information either laptop.  It is on a memory stick.

I've been savvy enough to remove Firesearch in the past, but now any options to remove it are grayed out so it has basically taken over my Mac.  The Geek Squad originally said it would be easy to remove, but after a thorough look at my laptop they can't determine the source of Firesearch, so they are keeping it for a couple of days.  They said they couldn't believe how tricky this malware is.  It is apparently pretty prevalent as I've read threads about people trying to remove it.  I looked at new Macbook Pros today and they are running $1,200.  I'd rather pay $200 to keep my old one in good shape.  Scary stuff.


----------



## RFW (Jan 11, 2022)

Hope they are able to fix it. Geek Squad can be hit-and-miss. Some stores have technicians who know what they're doing and some just have unqualified airheads. I'm saying this because generally you'd have better luck finding a good local computer store than mostly unqualified and always overpriced Geek Squad.

I also would rather keep using something until it no longer works and can't be fixed anymore if the maintenance costs make sense. I absolutely loathe devices containing internal batteries that the manufacturers like to stop producing replacements for after just a couple of years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> My browser is Chrome, but over time I've picked up a Global Search App called Firesearch.  It is basically malware that can slow and limit your browsing and possibly steal information.  I keep none of my personal information either laptop.  It is on a memory stick.
> 
> I've been savvy enough to remove Firesearch in the past, but now any options to remove it are grayed out so it has basically taken over my Mac.  The Geek Squad originally said it would be easy to remove, but after a thorough look at my laptop they can't determine the source of Firesearch, so they are keeping it for a couple of days.  They said they couldn't believe how tricky this malware is.  It is apparently pretty prevalent as I've read threads about people trying to remove it.  I looked at new Macbook Pros today and they are running $1,200.  I'd rather pay $200 to keep my old one in good shape.  Scary stuff.


Good luck.  I've only had to take my computer in twice over the years, both times to a local UbreakIFix shop, they were quick, capable and reasonable in price.


----------



## JB in SC (Jan 30, 2022)

Do you have the option of an Apple store close by? There’s some reason it keeps infecting your Mac. is it the Chrome browser?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 30, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> malware


If there is a hell I hope there is a special place there for creators of this kind of thing!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)

Update.  My Mac is 9 years old.  It needed a new hard drive.  They installed one and it is now super fast!  No malware on it either.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm so sorry that happened to you my friend. Do you have malware and/or a VPN installed on it. I use Nord VPN which has malware included, but SF and Facebook don't allow me to log in when it's active. I also started using the Brave browser which blocks ads and is supposedly more safe than Chrome. I use it for certain cites like here, FB and financial sites. I've read a few article over the last couple of months about Chrome's safety issues, but still us it. Here's one of the articles:
https://www.makeuseof.com/tips-make-chrome-more-secure/
I'm just seeing this thread so I'm glad it was fixed and you now even have a faster machine! Once when I had a problem with the Mac I had before this one, which was out of warranty, Apple fixed it free of charge and the tech told me they replaced so many things that I basically had a new computer! They even fixed my husband's old Mac mini which he didn't even purchase from them without charging!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks, Diva I have Norton installed.  I'll check out your recommendations.  Much appreciated!


----------

